# I never thought about a p30sk?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

So I have moved back to HK ownership. I traded my beloved Springfield EMP for a p30sk this week. Why? Tired of the whole 1911 thing . For me the Springfield was a very nice gun until we started having feed issues. For me this means I will never carry this gun as a CCW. sidearm again. I had the gun looked at by a local shop and I could have sent it back to Springfield and bought new mag's and waited and test fired and all that but after reading and talking with my local guy's it's not going to let me rest owning this expensive failure in my mind.So I traded it off and brought home the HK! I have owned 5 or 6 in my day and all have very very good Guns period. Probably the best in my 25 years of hand gunning and better reliability than any 1911 I know of or glock,yes I said it GLOCK!! I love glocks too but I have seen them fail,I have seen a few Sig's fail too! Any gun could have problems yes. I needed to get a small carry gun for summer and I'm hoping this is it? I had range time yesterday with it,fired about 150 rounds of ammo 115 and 147 grain and also some hollow points which all ran perfect with very high accuracy and minimal muzzle flip.It's easy to shoot well and the double single action is the normal HK action for me. In single action I was placing 2 and 3 rounds in the same hole at 10 yards. So far I really like it and yes more than the EMP 1911,plus carries better too! I will report back again on this gun later. All reviews on it are pretty much A+


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

As I am sure you are aware H&K is not friends with steel and aluminum cased ammo. I learned this the hard way with mine. Other than that it's a beast. Enjoy!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't normally buy steel case ammo at all. Back in 2004 I had a USP compact 45 that would run wolf ammo all day long. Also my USP 40 full size would eat it too so I'm not buying any soon but I would possibly disagree with you? I watched a shooter at the range yesterday jam the crap out of his glock 42 with steel case ammo,kinda humorous?


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Yea I thought the same with my VP9 until I had issues with it. They actually advise against using it right in the manuals now. I say if you can use it with no issues than why not, unfortunately I can not.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Totally understand that! Like I said the steel case rounds can be a gamble? If your weapon can tolerate them fine. I have owned a few Guns that could but the older and wiser me will buy the good or better rounds for all my guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steel cased pistol ammo aside, don't like it, that new sub-compact HK looks like a really nice little package. Hope it runs great for you.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was out again Thursday night at our indoor range and ran federal 115 gr. and perfecta 115 gr. + 147 gr. American Eagle brass rounds. All ammo ran great and accuracy was very good at 15 feet with many rounds in the same hole which in my opinion is another reason I say you get what you pay for in firearms. The double action has a long travel until it breaks and will take time to master . The single action is very short and crisp. This gun is a little gem as I was hoping and it rides perfect in a blackhawk serpa belt holster .


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

The SKP30 is a stud. I replaced my Kimber Ultra Raptor with one. It is just a better gun. Period.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I like your words on the P30sk being a "stud". I have eliminated all 1911's from my collection because I just don't like them and as I stated in another post about a few fellow shooters and their problems with Kimber I have no desire to make a big money mistake! Some work well but not for me.Last weekend at the range drew some pretty good attention to me and my P30sk . Guy's asking what the heck is that? and holy swiss cheese those are good groups at 11 yds. No complaints from me this little HK is a big stud!


----------



## ITC45ACP (Jul 6, 2016)

My wife had let me shoot her P30SK and I love that gun! It feels heavy for a "sub" kompact, even though it's not much heavier than my M&P. I did buy her the pinkie extensions, they were for me too, and that has helped to get a better grip on the gun. The gun shoots very well, has light recoil, and I am very accurate with it out to 15 yds. I am considering selling my Bersa Thunder 380 and M&P 9 standard to get either the P30SK or the P30. I don't think it is a gun I would consider for CCW because of the width and weight, but it is a very fun gun to shoot at the range!


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

ITC45ACP said:


> My wife had let me shoot her P30SK and I love that gun! It feels heavy for a "sub" kompact, even though it's not much heavier than my M&P. I did buy her the pinkie extensions, they were for me too, and that has helped to get a better grip on the gun. The gun shoots very well, has light recoil, and I am very accurate with it out to 15 yds. I am considering selling my Bersa Thunder 380 and M&P 9 standard to get either the P30SK or the P30. I don't think it is a gun I would consider for CCW because of the width and weight, but it is a very fun gun to shoot at the range!


Did you get the regular pinky extensions, or did you wait and get the Pinky Extension +1?

I happen to have gotten both and there is a considerable weight difference in the +1 extension. I hardly notice the weight gain with the +1 extension, while the regular extension is quite a bit heavier. They both work very well as they are designed. I can get a very comfortable, full grip.


----------

